# Angeln in Malaysia



## Chris26071 (8. November 2005)

Hier sind ein paar Fotos und die Beschreibungen. Viele von denen sind sehr alt, als ich noch 14 und 15 Yahren alt war. 
PS: Das Passwort ist :    bumbum007

http://photobucket.com/albums/y276/Tengiri/?sc=1

    Foto Nr:
    1,2) Ich mit meinem Sailfisch
3) Ich auf dem Boot mit meinem Kaputten Haken um den Hals. Ich hab mit einem 30cm langen Thunfisch geangelt, Irgend ein Monster den Köder geschnapt und ist gerannt. Nach 100 m, hab ich den Monster verloren, war warscheinlich ein großer Black Marlin.
    4) Ich mit einem Rainbow Runner, der Kämpft auch recht gut auf 15lb Tackle.
    5)Ich beim kämpfen mit meinem Sailfish und meinem selbst gebautem Harness.
6) Ein Teich in Malaysia, wo man große Garnelen Fangen kann mit 2-4lb schnur und eine ultra sensiblen Rute. Macht auch sehr viel spaß. Kostet 2,50Euro pro Stunde.
 7) Ich mit einer kleinen Garnele, die Großen werden bis zu 500Gramm groß und und wenn die dich beisen, kann das sehr weh tun.
    8)Ich mit einem Mahi Mahi, Dorado oder auch Dolphin Fisch genannt.
    Das ist ein Männchen. Das Webchen hat einen kleineren Horn (Die Beule über dem Kopf)
    9)Ich mit einem kleinen Nurs Shark (Glaub ich zumindest)
    10) Ich mit einem Squid 
    11) Ich bein kämpfen mit einem Snapper
    12) Ich bein kämpfen mit einem Mahi Mahi
    13) Ich mit einem Mahi Mahi
    14) Ein Freund von mir der mit einem Apolo angelt (eine 1,5m Schnur mit 8 Fliegen). Diese kleinen Fische sind Köder.
    15, 16) Ich beim Kämpfen mit einem Sailfisch
17) Das ist mein Lieblingsfoto. Ich mit meinem großem Tengiri oder auch Spanisch Mackeral genannt. Dieser Fisch kommt häufig zwischen 5 und 12 Kg vor, dieser ist aber 21kg schwer. Mit dem hab ich meinen ersten Indonesischen Rekord gewonnen.
    18) Ich mit einem Yellowfinn Thun
    19) Ich beim kämpfen mit einem Sailfisch
    20) Ich mit dem 21Kg. Spanisch Mackeral.


 Ich bin eigentlich aus Malaysia und lebe seit einem Jahr in Wien wegen der Schule.
 In Malaysia gibt es viele Angelarten.
    Man kann in Teiche, Fluss, Damm, See und im Meer angeln.
Im Meer ist es eher Seisons sache. Jetzt zur Zeit ist in in Malaysia regen Zeit und Monsoon, das bedeutes viel wind, große Wellen und starke Strömungen.
    In Malaysia gibt es eine kleine Stadt am rand vom Meer namens Rompin.
    Rompin ist 4-5 Stunden mit dem Auto von der Hauptstsadt Kuala Lumpur entfernt.
Rompin ist sehr bekant für Sailfish. Es ist bewiesen, das Rompin ein von den haupt vermährungs Plätzen ist. Immer wenn ich dort angeln gehe und ich einen Sailfisch fang wird der Bootsmann die Länge und Bauchumfang Messen und die Daten Aufschreiben.
Wenn der Fisch noch keinen Tag hat, wird ihm mit einer Lanze in den Rücken gestochen und setzt so einen kleinen Chip unter die Haut. Bis Jetzt ist sehr wenig über die Sailfische bekannt und deshalb werden diese Daten gesammelt und den Forschern übergeben. An einem guten Tag, kann Man zwischen 5 und 20 Sailfisch Fangen, die zwischen 15 und 35kg sind. Ab und zu mal fängt man auch einen Giant Travally, Cobia oder Spanish Mackeral. Man glaubt es kaum, aber die Sailfische nehmen sogar Poppers. Alle Sailfische werden nach dem fang mit dem Bill (Schnabel?? Das lange teil am Mund) langsam neben dem Boot gezogen , um Wasser durch die Kiemen fließen zu lassen und man den Fisch wieder loslassen kann. Deshalb verwendet man dort nichts unter 30lb, sodass man alles schnell erledigen kann und so ein wunderschönen Fisch wieder in die Natur loslassen kann.
Am anfang so eines Trips fährt der Bootsman normalerweise zu einem Unjam um dort Köder zu Sammeln. Ein Unjam ist eine Stelle im Meer, wo Fischermänner viele Bambus Röhre und Palmenblätter zusammenbinden und mit einem großen Stein versänken. Diese Stelle wird durch Große Kanister und Bambusstäbe Markiert.
    Dort finden dan kleine Fische eine Unterkunft um sich von den Großen sich zu verstecken.
    Beim Unjam verwendet man eine 1,5 m. lange Schnur (Apolo)  mit 8 kleinen Fliegen.
Die kleinen Fliegen werden runter bis am Boden gelassen und langsam mit kleinen zügen (Jigging) bis an die Oberfläche Gezogen. Wenn ein Schwarm kleine Fische dort ist, werden sie sicherlich anbeisen. Ich kenn nur die einheimischen Namen und die sind Sardines, kembong,.... . Diese Fische sind zwischen 10-15cm groß und eignen sich Perfekt. Der Köder werden lebend in einem live Bait Tank aufbewahrt. Ein Cicle Hook wird dem Köder am Rücken gehängt und zwischn 8 und 10m ins Wasser gelassen.
Dann bindet man einen speziellen Knoten an einem aufgeblasenem Balon und läst den Balon 10-20 m Schnur um von dem Boot wegzu driften. Wenn der Sailfisch den Köder nimmt gibt man ihm 10m schnur und den rest macht der Fisch selbst. In Rompn kann man viele Angelarten verwenden, über einem Schiffswrack jiggen, im offenen popperfischen, bottomfischen, driften , Trallen oder Baloonen (Englische Begriffe)

    Nächster Bericht ist übers angeln in einem Großem Damm an der Grenze von Malaysia nach Thailand.

    Viel Spaß, hoffe euch hat der Bericht gefallen.

    Chris


----------



## Marcel1409 (8. November 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Malaysia*

Moin Chris,

goile Nummer#6 ! Hast ja schon richtig geile Fische gefangen... Schöner Bericht und hammercoole Pics#6 !!!


----------



## Sailfisch (8. November 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Malaysia*

Hallo Chris,
klasse Bilder und ein super Bericht, hast wirklich schon einiges auf die Schuppen gelegt, Glückwunsch dazu!


----------



## Chris26071 (9. November 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Malaysia*

Danke danke

1 Article übers angeln im Dam Bersia commt noch :m


----------



## Yellow-tarpon (10. November 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Malaysia*

Boar Hammer Fische Chris, nicht schlecht was du da schon so auf die Schuppen gelegt hast!!!#r
die Spanish Makreal is echt Porno:m


----------



## Ansgar (11. November 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Malaysia*



			
				Chris26071 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Passwort ist :    bumbum007



Cooles Password :q 



			
				Chris26071 schrieb:
			
		

> 17) Das ist mein Lieblingsfoto. Ich mit meinem großem Tengiri oder auch Spanisch Mackeral genannt. Dieser Fisch kommt häufig zwischen 5 und 12 Kg vor, dieser ist aber 21kg schwer. Mit dem hab ich meinen ersten Indonesischen Rekord gewonnen.


 
Schoene Fische  - und die Spanish Mac ist natuerlich klasse! 
Wie kommt es, dass Du damit einen indonesichen Rekord gewonnen hast? Line class? Altersklasse? Denn die werden doch noch viel groesser?



			
				Chris26071 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin eigentlich aus Malaysia und lebe seit einem Jahr in Wien wegen der Schule.



Hoffe Du geniesst Deine Zeit in Oesterreich und vermisst die Heimat nicht zu sehr - gerade jetzt im Sommer... Auf was fischst Du in Oesterreich?

All the best 
Ansgar


----------



## Chris26071 (15. November 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Malaysia*

Hi

Ja also in Indonesien ist der Rekord zur zeit ein 22kg spanish mac.
2 Platz bin ich mit 21,5kg
Abein in der Zeitung hab ich mal gesehen das ein 30+ kg spanish mac gefangen wurde aber im Netz.
Ich wolte mal nachschauen was der IGFA World Record fuer Spanish Mac ist aber hab nichts gefunden. Ich glaub man muss Mitglied bei IGFA sein um die Recorde anschaunen zu koennen. 
Lineklasse war 30lb und altersklasse gabs irgendwie keine ;+


----------



## Karpfa (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Malaysia*

Hallo zusammen, ich möchte nächstes Jahr im Okt. nach Malysia fliegen und dort Hochseefischen. 
Meine Frage: welches Angelgerät und Schnüre benötige ich für diese Gewässer?
Gruß


----------

